# The world is ending...



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just saw the preview for the justin beiber movie on tv. I screamed from rage.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 15, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I just saw the preview for the justin beiber movie on tv. I screamed from rage.


Are you fucking serious? It's official TV no longer takes talent to keep people entertained... as if Jersey Shore hasn't already proved that .


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Are you fucking serious? It's official TV no longer takes talent to keep people entertained... as if Jersey Shore hasn't already proved that .



 It's pretty unfortunate. I hate everything.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Jan 15, 2011)

So it has begun. The scourge must be stopped, brothers and sisters


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 15, 2011)

I...



...Can't wait for it!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 16, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Can't wait *to kill Justin Bieber and use his skin and bones to make a tent, his skull to adorn the entrance to said tent, and his blood to create a never-ending fountain/waterfall fixture inside said tent*



Fixed.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 16, 2011)

Just stop watching TV. It's what I did after I realized that TV of real quality is diminishing in the face of the idiotic masses who want nothing but reality shows and low-grade sitcoms. Anything worth watching can be found on Hulu, Netflix or On Demand anyway.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 16, 2011)

I read on a news page that there was talk of a Justin Beiber tribute on Glee. Now I think Glee sucks balls anyway but seriously a fucking tribute to a 16 year old kid who people only knew about last year? Get real! that little twat can't even sing live.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2011)

I've yet to encounter a human being that doesn't jokingly want him dead.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 16, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Just stop watching TV. It's what I did after I realized that TV of real quality is diminishing in the face of the idiotic masses who want nothing but reality shows and low-grade sitcoms. Anything worth watching can be found on Hulu, Netflix or On Demand anyway.



If there wasn't adult swim or food network, I wouldn't watch tv at all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 16, 2011)

Justin Bieber gets his own - Google Search


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 16, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Justin Bieber gets his own - Google Search



If I wasn't a sane individual, I swear that I would go on a killing spree because of that kid. Can't wait to see him fade away and become a drug addict just like every other young star.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2011)

What?


----------



## IDLE (Jan 18, 2011)

^Holy Fuck, that will be in my nightmares!

As for this kid, I have literally never heard any of his songs except some weird commercial where he sang something. It was alright but not really my thing. I don't really see why it's such a big deal, he isn't that hard to avoid. I'm not even trying and I do it.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 19, 2011)

IDLE said:


> As for this kid, I have literally never heard any of his songs except some weird commercial where he sang something. It was alright but not really my thing. I don't really see why it's such a big deal, he isn't that hard to avoid. I'm not even trying and I do it.


Yeah, I really don't get all the hate for the guy. Hating him has become some sort of social trend, like somehow hating him is now cool 

It's stupid, I will never understand why people get so worked up over the guy.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Metalus (Jan 22, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the hate for the guy. Hating him has become some sort of social trend, like somehow hating him is now cool
> 
> It's stupid, I will never understand why people get so worked up over the guy.



Amen dude same here. I don't listen to him or anything but i just dont understand why people hate him so much


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 22, 2011)

GazPots said:


> What?



.....


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the hate for the guy. Hating him has become some sort of social trend, like somehow hating him is now cool
> 
> It's stupid, I will never understand why people get so worked up over the guy.


 

Between this thread and the Attack Attack threads I wonder if anyone really actually cares that much or if they are just fishing for +rep from like minded members. I can think of plenty of ways to waste my energy that don't include whining about the easily avoidable music from some 16-year-old kid.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Necris said:


> Between this thread and the Attack Attack threads I wonder if anyone really actually cares that much or if they are just fishing for +rep from like minded members. I can think of plenty of ways to waste my energy that don't include whining about the easily avoidable music from some 16-year-old kid.



Consider my op a warning against this garbage.


----------



## Xodus (Jan 27, 2011)

Some of us have negative feelings towards him because he is what corporations are attempting to market to the world as 'good music', an opinion many of us vehemently disagree with.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Xodus said:


> Some of us have negative feelings towards him because he is what corporations are attempting to market to the world as 'good music', an opinion many of us vehemently disagree with.



Exactly.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy shit... if you guy didn't watch that video clip... do so now! lololol


----------



## groph (Jan 30, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I've yet to encounter a human being that doesn't jokingly want him dead.



Seriously though. I only heard of him last summer and he's already been a hypercelebrity for a while before that. He's more influential in the social networking sphere than world leaders. I felt proud of myself for being out of the popular loop, and I still do. Still haven't listened to one of his songs all the way through yet, and of course I have no plans to do so. 

I HATE how he speaks with a "blackcent." Why does he do that/why is said "accent" (using the term very loosely) a signifier of being "cool?" Apparently he has some kind of trainer who ensures he looks "urban" and sounds the part because he wants to imitate his favorite rappers or something stupid like that. Coincidentally, I was on the Justin Bieber page on Wikipedia earlier.

Oh well. He's a total cutie pie, I'd love to go on a date with him, and if he ever ran for President I'd hope he wins because it would hasten the collapse of the world so we can get around to starting over from scratch, finally.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 30, 2011)

i <3 justin beiber

i got beiber fever


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 30, 2011)

Xodus said:


> Some of us have negative feelings towards him because he is what corporations are attempting to market to the world as 'good music', an opinion many of us vehemently disagree with.


... don't buy his music?


I agree with Necris. Having a wave of people that are vehemently, outspokenly, thuper-duper against specific fads just encourages said fad. Don't like him, then why worry about him? It's not like people listening to him is going to matter much. 3 years or so and noone will be talking about him unless he gets into trouble with the law or something.
I've got more important things to worry about/do/bother with/think about.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 31, 2011)

groph said:


> Seriously though. I only heard of him last summer and he's already been a hypercelebrity for a while before that. He's more influential in the social networking sphere than world leaders. I felt proud of myself for being out of the popular loop, and I still do. Still haven't listened to one of his songs all the way through yet, and of course I have no plans to do so.
> 
> I HATE how he speaks with a "blackcent." Why does he do that/why is said "accent" (using the term very loosely) a signifier of being "cool?" Apparently he has some kind of trainer who ensures he looks "urban" and sounds the part because he wants to imitate his favorite rappers or something stupid like that. Coincidentally, I was on the Justin Bieber page on Wikipedia earlier.
> 
> Oh well. He's a total cutie pie, I'd love to go on a date with him, and if he ever ran for President I'd hope he wins because it would hasten the collapse of the world so we can get around to starting over from scratch, finally.



Quite possibly the best comment on the internet.


----------



## Grank (Feb 5, 2011)

Thing is, you cannot blame Justin Beiber one inch. Why? Because kids are an easy sell. I honestly believe he has talent just not an area which I prefer. If you want to blame anyone blame the average person that likes this sort of thing, THEY are the ones giving the kid millions of $ and keeping him in the limelight.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 6, 2011)

i work at a theater, and have to work opening night AND saturday night :/ cleaning after little kids. so fun


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 6, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I've yet to encounter a human being that doesn't jokingly want him dead.



Only jokingly?


----------



## Taylor11 (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you serious about it???? :O


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2011)

The Mayans predicted the birth of Justin Bieber.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 10, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> ... don't buy his music?
> 
> 
> I agree with Necris. Having a wave of people that are vehemently, outspokenly, thuper-duper against specific fads just encourages said fad. Don't like him, then why worry about him? It's not like people listening to him is going to matter much. 3 years or so and noone will be talking about him unless he gets into trouble with the law or something.
> I've got more important things to worry about/do/bother with/think about.



That will just be one less sale out of a gajillion.

However, I do agree with all the hating being pretty redundant, and in most cases annoying. It's not necessary to bring this guy up as the prügelknabe du jour* constantly, since that only promotes him further.


----------



## op1e (Feb 11, 2011)

Its the Hater Generation, encountered constantly here. You know, guys that jump into other peoples threads to snipe off shitty comments about whatever musical sub genre that you happen to be discussing, then running off like snipers do after one shot.


----------



## AySay (Feb 11, 2011)

I saw him on Ellen/Jimmy Kimmel yesterday. Seems like a nice, down to earth kid. Who is, in his own right, pretty talented.

Gaiz Dun h8 Bcoz J3los


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 12, 2011)

You guys are being really mean to a legitimate superstar. She deserves her success, and if she wants to make a movie, I say more power to her! 



But yeah, shit like this is why I stopped watching TV a year or two ago.  If not for the thread, I could've been blissfully ignorant to this abomination for good.


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2011)

Solution. Don't watch TV. Don't go to the Justin Bieber movie. Don't get your music from the Billboard top 40.

It doesn't matter who markets what, if you have an internet connection, a credit card and free will then you can get whatever music you would like. Nobody is forcing anybody to listen to Justin Bieber. This thread is nothing more than a horse that has been dead for months, yet people insist on beating it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 14, 2011)

same issue as with all hate threads, music moves people to such passion that they become blinded to differing viewpoints. i think the real issue isnt that his music is shitty or he isnt as talented as many of the musicians we listen to, its that having masses of people consume it before our eyes, with the wholehearted belief that it's an artform meant to move the soul, is a crock of shit (to many) somewhat like people thinking that eating of the mcdonalds dollar menu is better for your health. 

sometimes i find myself knocking these ready-made pop stars myself, but honestly it isnt their fault. 1)kids dont know any better and 2)as soon as good music becomes popular, it loses its appeal anyway. so really, the entire process is just like bashing your head against a brick wall. i will say, my countrymen have been on a large scale fucking retarded when it comes to culture for a while now, but since you cant change people, the only thing you can do is change the way you deal with them. and i choose to deal with it by spreading the word on true artistry in hopes that at least a few people will pick up what im laying down. 

seriously, they say music moves in cycles, so i cant wait for actual musicianship to be reviled again. hope it happens before i die, cuz i really miss being able to listen to radio.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you mean "revered" there


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 16, 2011)

I heard him on the radio and thought he was female...


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 16, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the hate for the guy. Hating him has become some sort of social trend, like somehow hating him is now cool
> 
> It's stupid, I will never understand why people get so worked up over the guy.



People saying they hate him are the only reason why I know he exists. I still wouldn't know about him if it wasn't for people saying they hate him. By saying you hate him, you're just spreading the word about him, which is pretty much promoting him. I seriously can't go a single day without hearing his name, and it's always because of someone hating on him.
I got an idea. Let's promote the bands we fucking like. I already promote Periphery, Keith Merrow, and Sevendust on an almost daily basis.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 16, 2011)

Loomer said:


> I think you mean "revered" there


 
yeeeeah i did, dont know where the hell "reviled" came from. im not even sure i know what that means


----------



## Mexi (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate his fans 1000x more than I could ever hate his music.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 21, 2011)

Mexi said:


> I hate his fans 1000x more than I could ever hate his music.



This applies to many, many bands


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 21, 2011)

Bottom line: if you're actually affected by this kid's success in a negative way, you need to do some life planning and make something of yourself.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 22, 2011)

Necris said:


> Between this thread and the Attack Attack threads I wonder if anyone really actually cares that much or if they are just fishing for +rep from like minded members. I can think of plenty of ways to waste my energy that don't include whining about the easily avoidable music from some 16-year-old kid.


It's cool to hate, because it makes you feel superior.

Really though, who the hell is Bieber. I've heard like one song by him and that's it  Either the USA sucks, or living under a rock has suddenly become much more comfortable than I thought.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2011)

i love how they say hes a small town kid who had to work so hard for everything...


hes 16 which means he doesn't know how to work...and he has a tour bus...how hard is to make money when everything is paid for?


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 27, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> I read on a news page that there was talk of a Justin Beiber tribute on Glee. Now I think Glee sucks balls anyway but seriously a fucking tribute to a 16 year old kid who people only knew about last year? Get real! that little twat can't even sing live.


 
MMM, somewhere I smell a corporate label giant mass producing singles through studio musicians and paying mega bucks for some serious vocal doctoring for this child me thinks. I loved when the lil bastard ran outta his bus with his friends and soaked all of the onlooking crowd while laughing. Ofcourse they ate it up "Oh Justin squirted me! I'm even wetter than before!" No, he just proved he couldn't give a sh*t less about you, he made the point he can do whatever he wants to you and you will still love him. Good job standing there and being a testament to true dumbassery (new word?) Someone should have jumped gate and beat his ass til he was soft enough to sponge up concrete.


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Yeah, I really don't get all the hate for the guy. Hating him has become some sort of social trend, like somehow hating him is now cool
> 
> It's stupid, I will never understand why people get so worked up over the guy.





It's just the oversaturation thing, me thinks... He could be a totally cool kid, who knows. I've actually had to go out of my way to hear any of his music, but the media gets their hands on something and they pound it left-and-right, day-in & day-out.  I mean, Honda sells a shit ton of Civics, but I'm not constantly being bombarded with ads for the things. He sells albums to hordes of 11-year old girls... whatever, I'm cool with that... now interview someone else for fuck's sake. 

It's tiring, and frankly, insulting, to think our society is so myopic, and that's probably what most people are reacting to. Truth is, more people probably dislike his music than like it.


----------



## SAWitall (Apr 1, 2011)

pop artist like beiber and gaga and t pain and etc etc do the same exact thing alice cooper and kiss did back in the day. its SHOCK VALUE, whether u hate it or not ur still talking about it. just diffrent, back than it was rock and roll now that the rock generation is grown up nothing shocks people worse than fluffy puffy fruity pebble pop star crap that is dangled in front of ppls faces daily."what is this crap?"hey they got ur attention.... its like a last ditch effort by the mainstream media. ehh im not fazed by it there major labels are obselete. 

and on another note allot of folks see this stuff and like to think in there heads theres this huge demographic of reality show loving pop star worshipping club hopping ppl. NEVER met em. they got u by the balls son'.


----------

